# New Threat To Young Military Members?



## Marauder06 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems legit!

By: Connie Linguist



> The traditional Dependapotamus, the overweight, always-pregnant, Coach-purse toting, military spouse is quickly becoming a thing of the past. In her place, are what scientists are calling: The Cro-Dependa. This new breed of BAH-gobbling baby makers are faster, stronger, smarter, and more knowledgeable about your benefits than you are.





> One day it’s the cute Cross-Fitting girlfriend of Specialist Sparrow and the next, it’s a Stage Four Dependa calling up the Base Commander because her husband didn’t pass the E5 board.



Cro-Dependa: A New Breed Of Military Spouse » Article 107 News


----------



## policemedic (Mar 1, 2016)

Must.Not.Post.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2016)

Crazy small world. I dated the author once, didn't work out though. She left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 2, 2016)

Male dependas are a thing? Thank the good lord for my current status.


----------



## Brill (Mar 2, 2016)

@Etype , I no longer share your view of cross-fitters!


----------



## Etype (Mar 2, 2016)

lindy said:


> @Etype , I no longer share your view of cross-fitters!


I met my new girl at the gym, I'm on board!


----------



## Bypass (Mar 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Seems legit!
> 
> By: Connie Linguist
> 
> ...


Wahoooo!!!!


Errr what's this thread about?


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 2, 2016)

I am here  in this thread but I am not sure what for.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Crazy small world. I dated the author once, didn't work out though. She left a sour taste in my mouth.



Badda-bing!  Thank you, ladies and gentlemen, he's here all week.  Don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 2, 2016)

M.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 2, 2016)

Airsofters be like: "What type of chest rig is she wearing?"


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 2, 2016)

And all the while, this guy never changes:


----------



## Gunz (Mar 2, 2016)

If she's a Connie Linguist I'm a Master Debater.

But seriously. The Military actually has benefits now? Enough to attract groupies? Major Benteen never mentioned that to us...


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Major Benteen never mentioned that to us...



That was unexpected.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> That was unexpected.




So was that damn Indian attack.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> If she's a Connie Linguist I'm a Master Debater.
> 
> But seriously. The Military actually has benefits now? Enough to attract groupies? Major Benteen never mentioned that to us...



So we both remember him. He was always after me because of my hair cuts were too far apart.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So we both remember him. He was always after me because of my hair cuts were too far apart.



Yeah, your scalp woulda made a fine trophy for a young brave. Lucky for us he went to help Reno instead of Custer.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Yeah, your scalp woulda made a fine trophy for a young brave. Lucky for us he went to help Reno instead of Custer.



If it ever comes up again, how's about you take the right flank; I'll take the left.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 2, 2016)

This thread is worst than a back alley abortion





And the kitten approves...

M.


----------



## CDG (Mar 3, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> you take the right flank; I'll take the left.



I'll take both her flanks, and I call dibs on rear security.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 3, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'll take both her flanks, and I call dibs on rear security.



Just like a JTAC to direct strikes from unexpected directions.


----------

